# Stainless steel pots and pans?



## Yellowmug (Aug 7, 2012)

I am planning to purchase new stainless steel pots and pans and am wondering if you have any recommendations for something reasonably priced? I don't want to go cheap and regret it, but I don't want to spend more than I need to. 

I have looked for used ones and just haven't found any in decent condition--missing handles or lids, for example. The other day I handled some in the store--Calphalon, Cuisinart, Bobby Flay seemed fine, plus there were a couple cheap feeling ones. 

Also, I would prefer not to buy a whole set but it seems like that is cheaper. Any thoughts?


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I really like the Cuisinart ones. I have a bunch of those, and like them better than my All Clad ones. The Cuisinart ones have a bit of a lip on the edges that makes pouring a lot less messy. The All Clad ones lack this, and there's almost always some dripping. And the Cuisinart stuff costs a lot less than the All Clad.

Amazon often has sales on separate Cuisinart pots and pans, as well as sets. You might consider that.


----------



## Yellowmug (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks, I have the Cuisinart set in my Amazon cart and am waiting for it to go on sale


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Hubby got me a 13 piece Calphalon professional set for Christmas last year and I LOVE them, absolutely LOVE them. http://www.amazon.com/Calphalon-Tri...454&sr=8-2&keywords=calphalon+stainless+steel


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Two things about stainless cookware. First take a magnet with you. There are 2 types of stainless. One is magnetic and the other is not. If a magnet sticks to it just walk away. Not worth buying.
Secondly,stainless is a poor conductor of heat. It takes a lot more fuel to heat stainless steel pots,but they will stay cooler to handle. The stainless pots with a heavy copper bottom will give you the best service because the copper heats up and allows the transfer of heat to the item you are cooking and the outer parts being stainless will remain cooler and easier to deal with. 


Wade


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

I love my Cuisinart! Got 'em off of EBay. Recommend their newer "MultiClad"; they have a core that extends up the sides as well as on the bottom. Great for making cheese, as the temp is consistent and easier to control.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I got a set of Revere Ware as a wedding gift 33 years ago, still using them. Stainless with copper bottoms. Picked up some more pieces in my grandmother's estate, they are probably 50+ years old and still see daily use. A little Barkeepers Friend keeps the bottoms shiny, they still look good hanging on the rack. Highly recommend them, at least the older ones. Should turn up at thrift stores or garage/estate sales.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I got all my stainless at Ross' s Dress for Less. I admit it took some time but but I got some quality pans at half or less of the normal retail price.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I bought the Kirkland brand set from Costco about 8 years ago. They have the copper core bottom and are just less than $200. Great pans. Have held up great.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Calphalon is my favorite... But the professional series without the tephlon to be specific. I like to be able to use metal utensils when cooking.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

MO_cows said:


> I got a set of Revere Ware as a wedding gift 33 years ago, still using them. Stainless with copper bottoms. Picked up some more pieces in my grandmother's estate, they are probably 50+ years old and still see daily use. A little Barkeepers Friend keeps the bottoms shiny, they still look good hanging on the rack. Highly recommend them, at least the older ones. Should turn up at thrift stores or garage/estate sales.


 Interesting you should mention Revere Ware. I got a set in the early 70s when an old neighbor of my mother's, who was then in her 90s, was moving to a retirement community. Mother bought quite a few items from her. They had Bakelite handles and lid knobs, and they were performance champions.

Unfortunately, over time, they warped a wee bit and couldn't work on my glass top range. So I passed them on to my daughter. She still uses them daily. I can't help but wonder how old they are, but I do know they've been in continuous use for not years, but _decades._


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Horseyrider said:


> Interesting you should mention Revere Ware. I got a set in the early 70s when an old neighbor of my mother's, who was then in her 90s, was moving to a retirement community. Mother bought quite a few items from her. They had Bakelite handles and lid knobs, and they were performance champions.
> 
> Unfortunately, over time, they warped a wee bit and couldn't work on my glass top range. So I passed them on to my daughter. She still uses them daily. I can't help but wonder how old they are, but I do know they've been in continuous use for not years, but _decades._


Just a little side note. If you care to research it Paul Revere was a silversmith and the current company was directly descended from Him and his father. The tableware from old can still be found.I just thought that was interesting.


Wade


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

gweny said:


> Calphalon is my favorite... But the professional series without the tephlon to be specific. I like to be able to use metal utensils when cooking.


That's what I have. Love 'em!


----------



## hickerbillywife (Feb 28, 2014)

I too got Revere Ware as a wedding gift from my mother in 1980 they are still going strong. Not quite as well made as hers from the 1960's but still used weekly. I also like the Tramontina 18/10 stainless for the really large size stockpots and large skillets. I got mine at walmart several years ago and with our large family I use them a lot.


----------



## Shoestringer (Oct 18, 2013)

We are very happy with the Cuisinart multiclad set. Still use a couple of cast iron pans regularly too.


----------



## Yellowmug (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I will still keep an eye out for used ones unless I find a really good deal on something else.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Old-ish thread, but just saw it. I have the Wolfgang Puck set from Sam's Club. Bought them almost 10 years ago, and still going great. None are non-stick coated (well, one was, and I gave it away, I don't do non-stick). 
I can also second the Kirkland brand ones, as a friend had those.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I use a set of Farberware stainless steel from 1978. The skillets do not have the non stick surface. The cookware has held up great with daily use and washing. All of the lids still fit good and tight.

Maybe I shouldn't tell this but back in the 80s I got really mad at DH for complaining about the supper I had fixed and waiting on the stove for him. Our rule was that whoever got home first made the supper and served it to the other when they got home and set down at the table.

He and I both had had a stressful workday and no excuse for what followed. Let's just say that I threw every pot and skillet full of food out in the back yard and told him that hades would freeze over before I would ever cook a meal for him again. We're both maximum stubborn and the cookware spent an entire winter out in the back yard. He finally did bring it back in the house in the early summer because he got tired of mowing around it. 

So I can truthfully say this cookware is tough. It still looks good as new.


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

MO_cows said:


> I got a set of Revere Ware as a wedding gift 33 years ago, still using them. Stainless with copper bottoms. Picked up some more pieces in my grandmother's estate, they are probably 50+ years old and still see daily use. A little Barkeepers Friend keeps the bottoms shiny, they still look good hanging on the rack. *Highly recommend them, at least the older ones. Should turn up at thrift stores or garage/estate sales*.


I agree. We have two sets of cookware, one is cast iron, the other is Revere Ware. We have had both sets for years, and some of those are decades old. All of them are in excellent shape.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

soulsurvivor said:


> I use a set of Farberware stainless steel from 1978. The skillets do not have the non stick surface. The cookware has held up great with daily use and washing. All of the lids still fit good and tight.
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't tell this but back in the 80s I got really mad at DH for complaining about the supper I had fixed and waiting on the stove for him. Our rule was that whoever got home first made the supper and served it to the other when they got home and set down at the table.
> 
> ...


 Perhaps this story wasn't meant to be funny; but it sure made me laugh.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

1shotwade said:


> Two things about stainless cookware. First take a magnet with you. There are 2 types of stainless. One is magnetic and the other is not. If a magnet sticks to it just walk away. Not worth buying.
> Secondly,stainless is a poor conductor of heat. It takes a lot more fuel to heat stainless steel pots,but they will stay cooler to handle. The stainless pots with a heavy copper bottom will give you the best service because the copper heats up and allows the transfer of heat to the item you are cooking and the outer parts being stainless will remain cooler and easier to deal with.
> 
> 
> Wade


Why do you say anything that sticks a magnet isn't worth buying? Now days with induction stoves pans are being made specifically with that capability.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

We have a set of Cuisinart, its 17 years old. Unfortunately, the clad has separated on 3 of the pans over the years. One pan was just a few years old when it bit the dirt.

Other than that they have been very good pans


I would love a set of the Kirkland as their shape is very attractive to me.


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

MO_cows said:


> I got a set of Revere Ware as a wedding gift 33 years ago, still using them. Stainless with copper bottoms. Picked up some more pieces in my grandmother's estate, they are probably 50+ years old and still see daily use. A little Barkeepers Friend keeps the bottoms shiny, they still look good hanging on the rack. Highly recommend them, at least the older ones. Should turn up at thrift stores or garage/estate sales.


I am not a fan of stainless steel cookware, but I still have a couple of my Mom's Revereware copper-bottom pots and they are so much better than the modern stuff!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I have a Tramontina set I bought at Walmart about 11 years ago now. They only have the tri-ply base, not sides. They have served me so well. I first used them on my glass top oven (the reason I had to toss out the Revere ware - warped bottoms!) and they have never warped on me. Shine up beautifully.. even after the kiddos have burnt food in them . The only thing that has happened is the handle on the biggest lid finally broke off, but the others have all stayed firm.

Just a really solid set, love the glass lids so you can see what's going on inside the pot/pan. 

This is probably today's equivalent of what I have: 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tramontin...ly-Base-Cookware-Set-Stainless-Steel/23080037


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

Farberware-35yrs and still going!


----------



## That'll Do Pig (Jan 23, 2014)

We have this set... VERY pleased

http://www.amazon.com/Wolfgang-Puck-Stainless-Steel-cookware/dp/B001AX7RNY


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

That'll Do Pig said:


> We have this set... VERY pleased
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wolfgang-Puck-Stainless-Steel-cookware/dp/B001AX7RNY


This is pretty much the set we got at Sam's Club almost 10 years ago. I burn food in it with more frequency than I care to admit, and they do fine after a good scrape out.
Not a single complaint, other than sometimes I wish I had 2 of each on those meals that use lots of dishes!


----------



## ginny63 (Nov 21, 2005)

Love my Farberware, Has been used and abused. Had it for almost 50 years. Just ordered a new double boiler-two pans and lid for $28.


----------

